# Old Bandsaw, My New Toy



## ClintW (May 11, 2015)

Picked this up locally for $50. Craftsman from I believe the '40s. New tires and a little paint and some time tuning it ( I think it needs some more, but I was too anxious to use it). Came with a 1/2 hp motor. Made a 6 inch cut on poplar without a problem.
Gotta put the top shield on, or make something as the shield reduces the movement of the upper guide and limits the max cut I can make. But it sure runs nice.

Before:


 

 

After:

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Schroedc (May 11, 2015)

Maybe modify the upper shield to follow the curve of the wheel if you want the extra cutting height...... Or possibly have a new tube made to raise the head height up and use a longer blade since it doesn't look like it'd take a riser block....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 11, 2015)

Nice snag, and great restore! Congrats. Chuck


----------



## Mike Turner (Aug 9, 2016)

Love the old iron! Nice score!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 9, 2016)

Nice old saw


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 10, 2016)

Old is better...like me. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 10, 2016)

Great buy, I have a 12" Craftsman from the 1930's. Like you I did new tires & paint and I also swapped out all of the adjustment screws for new allen head set screws. I bet your old saw will outperform most of the bench top 12" saws available today.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ChrisHobbs (Sep 11, 2016)

So how much work is necessary to get an old bandsaw into decent shape? I'm looking at getting my first, and I've been focused on new (or newish on CL). 

They seem like relatively simple machines, though, so I imagine there wouldn't be too much that can go wrong with them. Is that a fair assessment?


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 12, 2016)

Yes and no Chris... While they appear to be a simple machine, there are numerous adjustments that need to be made on them on a fairly routine basis.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/The-Ultimate-14-Bandsaw/G0555 <-- That one is frequently on sale, and you can buy it delivered to your door for the price listed when it is. Likewise, you can order it through Sears, if you have one locally, and have it delivered to the store for the price shown. Great saw, look at the features, warranty, costs of accessories, what it'll cost you to go after one, what they want for it, and compare it all. I looked at length, caught the Grizz on sale and had them deliver it. Cost me $560 delivered to my door. 

When looking at your purchase check out prices on a few new ones as well. Look at throat height to see what you can cut. For instance a 12 inch saw will typically only allow you 4" of cutting height. A 14" saw will allow you 6" of cutting height. However, several different models have an extension for the riser to increase that considerably, the Grizzly, Jet, couple others, you can purchase a 6" riser kit and double your cutting height. The riser kit for the Grizz is $80, nearly double that for other saws. 

I wanted the extra cutting height the 14" afforded, wanted the option of adding the riser block, wanted the rip fence. That narrowed my Craigslist search drastically. Found 2 saws in that size/price range, both around 100 miles away, for $100 or less than I could buy that one new for. I didn't have to go after it, saved 4 hours of my time there, and my gas, and the new one came with a warranty.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## ChrisHobbs (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks Rocky; I've been eyeing the Grizzlies already, vacillating between buying their upgraded 555 (with riser) or the base model 17" 513. The Rikon 10-326 is tempting as well, especially given its 5-year warranty. I was not aware of the option to ship Grizzly to Sears for free. Of course, then I'd have to pay sales tax which would probably wash out any savings. 

I've created a Craigslist search alert and so far, like you, not come across any steals.


----------



## ClintW (Sep 12, 2016)

Old saws can be a lot of work. If they are too far out of alignment you may not be able to get it running smooth ever. It's always good to hear it run and take a close look at adjustments before you buy. Even a new used on I would take a close look at all the inner workings.

Once you get it take the time to understand how all of the adjustments for a band saw work and how the blade responds to the different tweakings. That will allow you to dial it in to make nice cuts every time.


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 12, 2016)

I bought an older used Grizzly lathe Chris, had to order a new switch for it, ordered a new belt for it, new live center, lock for the tool-rest... Prices were reasonable on everything, service was prompt. Picked up another belt in town after getting a part number I could work with, and they were within 25 cents of the local Auto Parts Store. Ordered the bandsaw, it was marked down 15% on sale, that paid for shipping, supposed to be additional charges for liftgate delivery, they sent notice they had picked up the tab on that too, although I didn't need it with 5 forklifts sitting at the shop the day it arrived. Again, delivery was prompt. I've had absolutely no complaints in dealing with Grizzly at all. The old lathe still works great for what it is, the band saw is fantastic!

Not going to argue there aren't others out there as good or better, but I'd give Grizz 2 thumbs up if you're looking for recommendations.

On ordering through sears, I'm a "Shop Your Way" member, not sure if that makes a difference. Went to the Sears website looking at other tools and something Grizzly popped up. So I plugged in the model number on the bandsaw in search on their website, and it came up with the full G0555 line. Seriously wanted the Anniversary Model, but sale price on the Polar Bear was tough to beat. Sales tax was a consideration on my part also, and I live just far enough from Sears that their computer wants to charge me for delivery, (_actually I don't, but their computer routes them about 15 miles out of their way on the Interstate to get here, and we haven't found anyone smart enough to tell it otherwise yet_), so I would have had to drive 50 miles to pick it up and pay sales tax. Opted for home delivery!

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## ChrisHobbs (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks Rocky, and my apologies to Clint for hijacking his thread; that is a very nice looking bandsaw you put together there!


----------

